# Looks like I probably wont get a mini donk :(



## friesepferd (Feb 16, 2010)

I am building a house on 2 acres and have been strongly considering getting 2 mini donkeys




.

I am starting to think though that it just wont work. We are in a subdivision in the country, so everyone has pretty big lots, but still have neighbors. From what it looks like donkeys are just WAY too loud



. Im guessing our neighbors dont want to hear ear-deafening braying at 6am every morning.

For those of you who have them, how loud and how often do they bray?

I wish I could find one that was quiet, and didnt eat or poop while it was at it... but mostly quiet.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 16, 2010)

The only time I hear our donkeys bray is if they see a bear or any wildlife come into the field right behind there pasture, they will bray then to let me know "something" is out there. Mine are all pretty good, and if they do bray its usually when I am feeding hay and they see me walking to the boys paddock area first, so I just feed them first, then it was usually only one or two, and not excessively loud, just enough to let me know.."hey, we're first". When they do bray to protect they are loud, but that bray is also to scare off any wildlife, and make themselves look 10 times there size..



I wouldnt be without my donks









Our neighbor (across the hwy from us, about 40 acres away) loved it that I had donks, that would let us know if the bear are coming out of the woods..he could keep a close eye on his calves, that way. BTY~~ if you find one that dont eat or poop...PLEASE let me know..I think I would like a few of those...


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 16, 2010)

yea, if i got a donkey the fence line would be right up against the neighbors.. so 50-75' from their house





I supppose I could always ask them and the few other neighbors right near by.

Do geldings or jennies bray more / louder than the other? Is it possible to find a pair that are known to be quiet you think?

... and its the feeding time that bothers me. I would have to feed them ~ 6am as thats when I head to work.


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had my donkey for just over a week, so am NO expert. But she was still with her mother and 3 other jennys for her whole life of 1 1/2 yrs. So I expected her to make a fair bit of noise, especially being the onl donk, with 8 mini mares. She is actually very quiet. She makes a little noise, but its usually when she hears you coming, or want to be brushed!!!!!


----------



## minie812 (Feb 16, 2010)

The only time our Donk would bray is when she saw us coming with the food bucket OR wild dogs or coyotes were in the fields (which was a good thing)


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sure this is not what you want to hear...but, my little jenny is VERY loud! She is such a sweetie and funny to watch that we don't care much. She brays each and everytime she hears the front/back door of the house open, when it is feeding time, when someone pulls up, when she sees wildlife, and when you simply ignore her and don't say hello! She is only 33" tall but boy does she know how to yell. I was told by the previous owners that she was relatively quiet! Ha! Love her to pieces but she does wake me up at night


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 19, 2010)

Owen (my mini donkey) will bray if I'm late to feed, or if his friend next door, who is also a donkey, does. We live out in a tiny town in Texas, but our street is pretty residential. Every house has an acre average. No one here seems to mind it, actually they all seem to like him! And, his up-keep is pretty cheap. Good lick!


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 20, 2010)

I can hear the two local donkeys braying from four or five miles down the road.



I am very glad they are not next door.



Even though we are in a very rural area, I think it would be an aggravation to have them any closer...sorry, but that's the truth.



I had once considered getting a few myself, but _quickly _changed my mind after the neighbours got these two.


----------



## minimom1 (Mar 21, 2010)

I too have a gelding mini donk ... he usually only brays once in the morning and once at

night which is when he see's me coming out to feed. He will also bray if I take his favorite mini mare out of the paddock and take her where he can't see her.

He is quite loud and my neighbors which are over a block away say they can hear him

loud and clear.

I would talk to the neighbors within a block and if they say go for it then I would

otherwise it could lead to heart break and being forced to give them up if the

neighbors start to complain as they would DEFINATLEY hear them.


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with checking with the neighbors...mine never bray...too spoiled. The only time they do is if one is taken away from the others, once a year or so. I wish they would bray some people have never heard them


----------

